# Meigs County



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Recently looked at land for sale in meigs county and was wondering if anyone has any info on the deer and turkey population down there. Thanks


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Plenty of turkey, good amount of deer. Make sure you keep your stuff locked up. I wouldn't leave anything of worth if you're using it as a hunting property.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

It's that bad huh.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It's a good place to hunt , or cook meth.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I have been going to Meigs for the first three days of deer gun season for over ten years and the turkey population is great! We get less deer than we used to and don't see many monster bucks these days, but only about a quarter of the guys that used to go still do, so I'm sure they stay bedded some too. We always see deer though.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks. I hope through some management we can be productive. Thanks for the info on the riff raff as well.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Weve hunted meigs county for the past 40 years we have a hunting cabin down there. If the house was built of metal they would of scrapped it. The house gets broken into multiple times a year nothing keeps them out. Most places down there are camps so they know most are always unoccupied. The hunting is decent unfortunately everything is now leased so you see less deer movement since nobody moves them anymore. There is a ton of tuekeys down there tho and the big bucks like to hide they usually get hunted year round. If you dont plan on living down there i would also say you will have a hard time keeping them away when your not there


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> It's a good place to hunt , or cook meth.


Or grow weed.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Meigs County gold.


----------



## OutdoorMediaCo (Sep 6, 2016)

Meigs is rough no doubt. So is most of rural southern Ohio. Heck my buddys dad held two crooks at gun point that were trying to steal his quads in the middle of the night right out of locked fully enclosed garage. They knew they were in there because my buddy and his dad ride them on their property. Look for a property with alot of privacy and rig trail cams to watch your stuff. Get to the know sheriff although he could be in on it down there and I'm being dead serious. Be ready to press charges on trespassers and if all still sounds good go for it. I'm in the process of buying rural land as well.


----------

